# Almunecar - street parking in old town and weather in March?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We have been to Almunecar quite a few times but never in March and we have never stayed in the centre before.
Therefore, I just have a couple of queries as we are renting a house in the old town next month, we will have a car but cannot park next to the house obviously so my question is where can we park near to the old town on the street and is it free? If not then what about car parks nearby?
Also, as I've only ever been in the summer to Almunecar I'm wondering what the weather will be like in both the day and night as I'm wondering what to pack? I know at the moment its around 16C but I also know that if often feels warmer than what the websites say.
Will i need a warm jacket / boots for the evening and are shorts / flip flops totally a no-no in March?!
I'd love any advice, thanks!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't help with the parking issue, I'm afraid, as I don't live there.

As regards the weather and what to wear, possibly you're asking the wrong people as we who live here tend to dress a bit differently for most of the year compared with what those who are here on holiday wear.

In March, you'll probably need a cardigan, sweater or light jacket in the mornings, most days should be warm enough for a short-sleeved top or T-shirt in the afternoons, but you'd want to put the sweater or jacket on again once the sun goes down. Personally I wouldn't want to wear shorts or flip flops in March, but I bet you'll see plenty of tourists in them. I see holidaymakers in Nerja wearing them in January, after all.

Bring your umbrella and a raincoat, too. You might be lucky and not get any rainy days, but then again ...


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Can't help with the parking issue, I'm afraid, as I don't live there.
> 
> As regards the weather and what to wear, possibly you're asking the wrong people as we who live here tend to dress a bit differently for most of the year compared with what those who are here on holiday wear.
> 
> ...


Most people park in the Market car park, its very big and free, the only time its not accessible is on a Friday or Sunday morning when the weekly markets take place, its very close to the center of town.


----------

